# what chu think?



## the don 1600 (Dec 24, 2002)

new shoes 

please post positive and negative comments


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I think i Like them


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

good looking NX, sweet and clean...goes well with the rims 
overall, its a nice car for me :thumbup:


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

whoa, color, and wheels, and tint, kinda make it look like a shortened early-80's ferrari  nice


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

i love the new shoes... but u gotta SLAM DAT MOFO!! and paint the drums black that is all


----------



## GTSboy (Dec 14, 2002)

pretty nice!  what size are those?


----------



## the don 1600 (Dec 24, 2002)

hp hurricanes 17" wheels, with a polish lip. ive got the pro kit on there with gr2's, it dropped about an inch all the way around. i was gonna change the springs but i like the height, the ride, and i think it can handle the boost once it goes on there. i think its mostly the picture that makes it look so high, plus its on the grass, ill see if i can put up another picture. i painted the drums and calipers red cause i got bored one day, i figure ill repaint them eventually.

se-r rims with pro kit 

trust me. u could stick ur whole fist in there before.

better side view 

that one has some sort of lens flare on the door.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

very nice, i specially like the white with machined/polished lip, very very clean, how heavy are they??? they look quite light.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2003)

*hey that looks fly*

you dont have to lower it more your car wont handle worth a damn if you did you would bottom out all over the place unles syou got some shorted struts and i kno you dont hav the bread for that right now .take it fromme i wish my car rode as nice as yours . your car rides nice now and chicks dont dig cars that ride like shit . keep up the good work work on a body kit after that turbo boost thing happens. maybee then youll be able to keep up with my egg 2k. post some pics of my car see what the people think .


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

That looks awesome, paint those calipers and it'll be OFF THE HOOK when you see it with those white rims...


----------



## the don 1600 (Dec 24, 2002)

geeio 2k 

rally 

2 eggs 

i think im gonna set up my car for rally. not that im ever gonna actually get to rally with it. but if i get some mud gaurds my car would look ready for rally.

oh yea weight, i dont know that actual weight on the rims but i will try to find out, they didnt seem heavier than the stock se-r rims, and i dont feel like ive lost any power, im still able to chirp second gear on turns cause all my power is on one wheel, i should get lsd so i can do two but than id probably mess up my tranny. so far it seems as im getting the same gas mileage, i havent tried to drive them on the highway yet, ill see tomorrow on the way to work.

calipers and drums are painted red to match the car

as seen on this post


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Great shoes, but need to be lowered...at least 1.5 inches! Othewise it's gonna look like a 4x4 like mah car.


----------



## the don 1600 (Dec 24, 2002)

its already lowered 1.4 in the front and 1 in the back according to eibach. 1.5 more inches would kill my car and those 17" wouldnt fit, geeio's car is lowered 2" and my 17"s wont fit in the front of his car.... so no... its the perfect height for those rims. plus. im defently gonna go for that rally look after i get those mud gaurds. hahaha. im even thinking about stealing someones yellow headlights


----------

